# Rims for 05 Black Goat



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I need some opinions... What kind of aftermarket wheels would look the best on a 05 Black Goat? I'm looking to buy some aftermarket Wheels soon but I don't want to spend a whole lot of money. Right now i just have the stock Rims on her right now.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I think there alot of rims that look good on the black GTO's. But PLEASE do not get the black rims with the small silver lip. but an offset rim with 8.5 and a 9.5 with the a 1.5 to 2 inch chrome lip and a black face would look tight. But thats my opinion. its all in your taste.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

What style wheel do you like OP? TSW makes some nice wheels that fit the goat. Private has some cool new designs too.

TSW:http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/wheels/tsw/home.do
Private: http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/wheels/privat/home.do


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Anthing that is a good looking five spoke 18" chrome or polished looks good and shows muscle. Try eagle alloys.


----------



## Brycestredwick (Mar 9, 2010)

18" TSW cadwell's is what I ordered for my black gto. 8" with 35mm offset front and 9.5" with 45mm rear. Should be on the car in a week. I'll post pics.


----------

